# Need help on hunt - Limited entry Archery Elk Wasatch



## JStreiff

I drew an archery tag for the wasatch and had a guide all set up back in May, but now he is unsure if he can even take me. I've waited 8 years to draw out and here i am, a week and a half before the hunt, and its still up in the air if he will even be able to take me out, yet alone do any scouting.

I'm wondering if there's anyone out there that knows where some good bulls are hanging out in the wasatch area that would be interested in helping me out and go with me. I'd be willing to pay a good guide fee, especially if I can get a good one.

I have all the equipment I should need and have bow hunted for years.. So I'm somewhat experienced, not a beginner by any means. I just don't know the area very well and theres no way i have the time to do some good scouting and find them.

Also, I'm not some crazy nut job..  I know no one wants to go hunting with some weirdo, and neither do I.  So please only serious inquires from people that know the area well and would be able to help me out. Some of my other hobbies include: Football (played for University of Utah in 2005), Baseball, Golf, Water sports, Everything.

You're welcome to private message me if interested. [email protected]


----------



## Markthehunter88

what is considered a good bull?


----------



## JuddCT

Look up Flying J Outfitters and see if they can help you out.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Markthehunter88 said:


> what is considered a good bull?


At least 4 points and testicles. :lol:


----------



## Critter

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Markthehunter88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is considered a good bull?
> 
> 
> 
> At least 4 points and testicles. :lol:
Click to expand...

 In reality you need to ask yourself that question. Are you going to be happy with just any bull or do you plan on holding out until one in the 350 range shows up? When I had my LE hunt I had already decided that I was going to hold out for a bull that scored at least 350 pts. I ended up taking one that scored 343. I remember one hunter that had hired a guide on his LE elk hunt. He shot the first 5x5 that he saw and was back in camp that first evening. He was just as happy as could be.

Remember you as the shooter are the one that needs to set the standard and no one else. If you are happy with a spike and manage to shoot one then that is good enough.


----------



## JERRY

PM sent!


----------



## JStreiff

Thanks for all the posts. This is an awesome Forum. This will be my first bull elk, so I'd be very happy with anything above 330, and wouldn't hesitate for anything above 300. 

Anyone have any good techniques for the first few weeks before the rut starts? I know i should be around water, but where along the creek? Just look for signs of them i guess.. tracks, wallows, etc? Do i need a tree stand? Best way to set up? how far from water etc?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Rarely are you going to see them drinking out of a creek. More than likely they will drink the water source going into their wallows. You could either use a tree stand or a blind near water. You don't need to be that far away from the water. I'd say 20-40 yards. Setup where you have some good shooting lanes. If you're hunting the first weeks of the hunt you are going to probably want to just sit on water. The last couple weeks you can call them in. This works best if you can get 2 or 3 people helping you to call the bull past you. If you find fresh tracks, torn up wallow, and fresh droppings, you're in the right spot!


----------



## jlf13

Well JS, some guys i have hunted with have taken five bulls from that unit and they all made the book. The biggest was 376 and all but one were taken from a stand. Take w strawberry rd over to fr043&fr079 that leads you to soldier summit and every one of those canyons holds big bulls. Also the area northwest of Strawberry peak will hold big bulls. Looks for wallows (new or old) and set up a stand. Good luck!


----------



## ktowncamo

If you're interested in hunting in the West for of the Duschene, Wolf Creek or Red Creek area, drop me a PM and I'll give you some spots my buddy and I hunted in 2 years ago when he drew that tag. Otherwise, and no skin off my back, good luck in you're hunting a different area within that unit!


----------



## Ron C

How did your hunt go ? Ron


----------



## RandomElk16

Ron C said:


> How did your hunt go ? Ron


I HATE when their isn't a follow-up


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

I like how you guys are asking about a hunt from 6 years ago. Jason hasn't even logged in since that time. haha good stuff. He never filled his tag. (Not laughing at the lack of tagging out, just the digging up of old dead threads)


----------



## RandomElk16

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I like how you guys are asking about a hunt from 6 years ago. Jason hasn't even logged in since that time. haha good stuff. He never filled his tag. (Not laughing at the lack of tagging out, just the digging up of old dead threads)


I didn't have to dig.. Ron did. I saw it at the top of the page and added my statement for all future 3 time posters


----------



## cdbright

hahahah crap, I just saw the month date and didn't even notice it was from 2012 hahahah
I was all excited to help hahahahahaha


----------



## DevilDog09

I have this tag this year, and my name just happens to be Jason too. I’ll be sure to keep you updated on my hunt since this other Jason was a hit it and quit it kind of guy. I’m looking for a serious relationship haha.


----------



## Muley_DMD

^^^ this gave me a good chuckle :grin:


----------

